
Artificial Intelligence Will Make Advertising Obsolete - robl97
https://medium.com/@robleathern/artificial-intelligence-will-make-advertising-obsolete-72092f0d5093#.miouayg48
======
sharemywin
but are people ready to pay for content? and who pays for the assistant? or
are people going to just use a free assistant that makes deals with what ever
sponsor pays the most?

~~~
robl97
Perhaps it means that if you can build a really (objectively testable) great
product, you can get customers without having to do BS like "content
marketing" or advertising(?)

